# Dragon Pharma vs genshi labs test



## manickanuck (Jun 10, 2011)

who should i go with??? anyone have any reason to believe if one is better than the other?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 10, 2011)

In my opinion, DP is great for the price.  If you have a little more cash to work with, you can't go wrong with Genshi either.

Sorry this doesn't really give you definitive answer.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 10, 2011)

Both are good..running both back to back and can't tell the diff..I go with one that is better priced imo


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just about to run Genshi Prop, Tren-A, and Masteron myself. Let ya know the results!!


----------



## J.thom (Jun 10, 2011)

Ballgame23 said:


> Just about to run Genshi Prop, Tren-A, and Masteron myself. Let ya know the results!!



please do


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 10, 2011)

cant go wrong with either product


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 10, 2011)

whichever is better for your budget!


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 10, 2011)

well theres not much difference in price where im seeing them, thanks everyone for the input!!


----------

